# Upper C min flows for a raft?



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

The Colorado at Kremmling is 416cfs right now, and while the CBRFC predicts increases up to maybe 650 over the next couple days, I was wondering can you still get a boat w/ overnight gear from Pumphouse to State Bridge at 400? Sorry if this has been covered, I couldn't find anything via search. The lowest I've rowed it is ~530. I've got nephews who are expecting a trip tomorrow, and I'm wondering if we need to pick another section.


----------



## ColoradoJudd (Sep 10, 2010)

550cfs was the lowest I have done in a 14ft raft without camping gear.
I will not go under 550cfs. Bummer how low the upper C has been.


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

I did Pumphouse to Radium last year at 275. I wasn't packed for an overnighter but did have 5 ~200lbs guys on the 14' raft. I was surprised how easily it went I don't remember having to get out of the boat. I think you'll be fine.


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

So, it sounds doable, but I might only get wet when I get out to push off a rock... I just grabbed a Westy permit, now to decide. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## marks4runr (Feb 6, 2009)

I am doing this same stretch, but for 2 river nights this fri - sunday(pulling at Dotsero Sunday). I have done day trips on this stretch at 400 cfs and was fine with crew of five in a 13 footer. I am not really concerned unless is much below 400, but would like to have some bigger water for the group. Anyone have a link to the upper C CBRFC predictions? I can't seem to get the right link figured out?


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

COLORADO - KREMMLING, NR (KRMC2)


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

In 02 we ran a heavy 15-6" at just over 400. Scrapey but fine. 


If going all the way to dotsero you will have long days. I'd reconsider and take out at catamount or burns or whatever the next one is. Your put in spot is flexible too of course


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

I ran pumphouse to statebridge yesterday. It was fine, no hangups, but if you were loaded for overnight with a couple passengers there are some spots that you might not have the same fate I did. I vote for WW if the nephews are ready for it. Otherwise maybe state bridge to catamount.


----------



## Boat-ERS (Apr 15, 2005)

I did it last year around June 12 at 230cfs. I only had two others on board. But that was only to Radium. Quick float.


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks like it bumped up to 2200 today


----------



## ColoradoJudd (Sep 10, 2010)

Still shows 418cfs on my computer
USGS Current Conditions for USGS 09058000 COLORADO RIVER NEAR KREMMLING, CO


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

So was looking at the wrong column. Wishful thinking.


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

I did an overnight with 3 guys and tons of gear in a 14' raft last weekend at 480ish. It was pretty much fine but I did have to get out and push 2 or 3 times. Some of that may have been my choice of direction. Ill tell you the lake section without flow but lots of head wind was hell!!!!!


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

Chose low water w/ the little peeps in the raft over bigger waves in Westy, which in retrospect was the right choice. Not maxed out weight wise, but a decent load in a Wili 1.5. Bumped the wall at Needle Eye and one or two other very gentle scrapes, otherwise clean run. Decent extra flow from Radium right now... 
Thanks for the knowledge.


----------

